# Can anyone tell me anything about this Logan lathe?



## alloy (Oct 4, 2014)

This was listed 3 hours ago on CL.  No much info on it.  They want $200 for it.

http://portland.craigslist.org/yam/hvo/4699762101.html


----------



## stupoty (Oct 4, 2014)

Hears a link to the lathes.co.uk page 
http://www.lathes.co.uk/logan/

Its general but some of the ones pictured looks similar.  $200 , surly its sold by now 

Stuart


----------



## AR1911 (Oct 5, 2014)

If it's not gone, you should be in the truck with $200 in your pocket.


----------



## Jon In Tucson (Oct 6, 2014)

AR1911 said:


> If it's not gone, you should be in the truck with $200 in your pocket.



No Kidding!  :biggrin::biggrin:

God bless.
Jon in Tucson


----------



## mzayd3 (Oct 6, 2014)

Did you want them to pay you for your hassles?  Go get it!!!


----------



## alloy (Oct 6, 2014)

Believe me I tried to get it.  I offered her double the asking price.  All I got back was a text today that said sold.

Then fast forward to today.  Found a clausing 1500 for $800. Took off work to go see it, drove 40 miles to get there.  It was at a high school shop
and it was in fair condition at best.  The compound rest had been hit multiple times, the tail stock feed screw was broken in half.  Ways were good.  

So the shop teacher was showing it to me and the financial person came in and I said I'd take a chance on it.  She said do you have the $1500 with you now?  I said the as says $800 and I'll take it for that.  So I showed her the ad.  So of they went to talk about it and the person that posted the ad left and that left the shop teacher the financial officer to try and sell the $800 to the higher ups. The shop teacher was on my side.  After an hour they came back and said $1500.  I told them it's not worth it in the shape its in.  The teacher it going to try and work on them tomorrow but I don' hold out much hope.

What is it with me?????  I another lathe sold out from under me when we had a deal, and now this one. 

This is the "new" ad with the higher price. 


http://portland.craigslist.org/clc/tls/4701822732.html

Edit:

I just got this in an email  :angry:

Subject: Re: Lathe you have for sale

I have just discovered that the lathe offered for sale was incorrectly priced. Instead of the $800 posted, it should have been $1,500. There is another lathe that will be posted soon and it is for $800.

I am sorry if this has inconvenienced you in any way. The posting has been adjusted to reflect the actual price.


----------



## alloy (Oct 6, 2014)

I want them to honor the price.  I don' think that's too much to ask.  

I don't think it will sell for $1500.  It just had too many problems for that price.  Replacement part prices add up quickly.


----------



## Mister Ed (Oct 6, 2014)

Sometimes things happen for the better. Most of the school shop lathes I have looked at scare the 'stuff' out of me, no matter the price. 

That first lathe was a steal though. There was a guy here offering an 11" Sheldon shaper for $200. He had a bunch of replies and I was one of the early ones. I offered him double the price ... never heard back.


----------



## alloy (Oct 6, 2014)

Yes coming from a school is why I'm only willing to spend $800 on it, and that's taking a chance.  

I will keep looking.  I scored a Bridgeport in July for $1300 so the deals are out there.  Just seems like I am having a run of bad luck looking for a lathe.


----------



## Terrywerm (Oct 6, 2014)

Hang in there, the right thing will come along soon enough!


----------



## wa5cab (Oct 8, 2014)

If they really thought that one was worth $1500, I'd hate to see the one that they thought was worth $800.


----------



## alloy (Oct 8, 2014)

Well................here is the one for $800.   It's in worse shape than the clausing.


http://portland.craigslist.org/clc/tls/4703674983.html


----------



## AR1911 (Oct 8, 2014)

alloy said:


> Well................here is the one for $800.   It's in worse shape than the clausing.
> 
> http://portland.craigslist.org/clc/tls/4703674983.html



Looks pretty nice to me. I'd probably looking at that if it were in North Texas.  It would sell for double that here.


----------



## alloy (Oct 8, 2014)

Ive seen it in person.  I'll pass on it.   It's beat pretty badly from  many crashes from the high school kids.  The clausing was in better  shape, enough to take a chance on for $800, but not $1500.


----------



## Wobbles (Oct 11, 2014)

alloy said:


> Yes coming from a school is why I'm only willing to spend $800 on it, and that's taking a chance.



+1

High schools generally let the kids beat the snot out of some pretty good equipment. Then it sits with zero maintenance. It's pretty hard to get decent equipment from a high school. Upper level trade schools might be a better bet.


----------



## Redlineman (Oct 11, 2014)

On the other hand;

Yes, they certainly can see more than their share of mayhem. However, if you are speaking of a machine with lots of spare parts available, they can be a good purchase. They generally do not see a lot of use like in a production setting, so the wear to irreplaceable parts like beds and such is often low. If the small stuff they generally need can be had, then look sharp, bargain hard, and try for a deal!


----------

